# New Repertoire for Intermediate Tenor



## CubanTenor (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is my first post on TalkClassical and I came to this site looking for a community that can point me in the right direction. I'm a graduated high school senior going to University of Nebraska-Lincoln in the fall for Voice Performance and I'd like to tackle some more rep. independently before I go to school. Trouble is, without vast knowledge of classical music/ access to a library I'm having a hard time finding suitable literature. I'm looking for art song, aria, lieder, etc. I have a range extending beyond a b flat 4, but that's the highest note I'll sing for a performance. Sample of my rep:

Questa o Quella - 



Du Bist die Duh - 



O Del Mio Dolce Ardor - 



Others not recorded include Last Year's Rose and Fear no more the heat of the Sun by Quilter, the Barber song cycle of Rain Has Fallen, Sleep Now, and I hear an Army, Der Erlkonig, countless broadway pieces.

I'm grateful for any responses!


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey there,

First of all, I think I noticed a little lack of support from 1:25 to 1:29.

Secondly... you have a lovely voice, but in all honesty (from both a singers perspective as well as a listener), I think Questa o Quella is part of repertoire that you should not even _consider_ beginning to sing. Considering you're 17, you're way too young to sing this without hurting yourself on the long run, vocally...

...Which also reminds me of Plácido Domingo being stubborn at a young age and decided to sing Otello, despite the endless advices James Levine gave him about being too young and "weak" for the opera at such an age.

Anyway, the other two, especially O Del Mio Dolce Ardor, are definitely the level of repertoire you should consider instead. I would certainly recommend Schirmer's Library (24 Italian Songs & Arias), if you haven't bought that one already.

Either way, again, you have a lovely voice and I'm sure you'll do great if you keep it up without choosing wrong repertoire.


----------

